# What to bring from UK?



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been on here for a while and read some very informative posts and thought it would be a good idea to start a post that recommends things to bring from UK, either because they are expensive in Dubai or just unavailable.

I'm not talking large items here just stuff that you can take in a suitcase whether it be an electronic device, e.g. ipad or some food or some utensil or something

Looking at the threads Yorkshire tea bags seem to be one!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

No, we have Yorkshire Tea, apparently.

You can find most things here...with a little added on. I'd say wait until you're a resident here, then whenever you go back and get VAT off anything you want in the UK (far often, much cheaper than here after that).

I really am struggling to think of anything. The thing I'll say is: where they do have anything you could possibly need/want, they tend to only have the extremes (i.e. low-end and high-end) models of certain things (like TVs, coffee makers, etc). You don't have as much choice for certain things. Saying that, you get awesome things like top-loading washing machines for cheaps here (yes, they are better than front loading)!

Swings and roundabouts.

Luckily for us...we have the same plugs!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> No, we have Yorkshire Tea, apparently.
> 
> You can find most things here...with a little added on. I'd say wait until you're a resident here, then whenever you go back and get VAT off anything you want in the UK (far often, much cheaper than here after that).
> 
> ...


Yes I read Yorkshire tea was available but expensive.

Good point about claiming back the vat ;-)

And nice to know that voltage is the same


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

top of my head dark chocolate bounties and a large dose of patience.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Laowei said:


> top of my head dark chocolate bounties and a large dose of patience.


I'd agree with the patience. 

You'll be amazed sometimes how things work fantastically well and other times the simplest job seems to take forever. A open mind, a sense of humour and willingness to get along with a melting pot of diverse cultures can make Dubai (as well as other parts of the GCC) a good place to be.

Virtually everything you may want is available, if at a price. Sometimes more or less than in the UK. Comparing the prices "back Home" all the time will lead to madness. 

After 20+ years still haven't got my feeble brain around the willingness to risk life and limb every time the car engine starts but ho hum. People who would normally drive in a rational manner in their home countries seem to lose it for some reason in the GCC. Luckily road rage that is so prevalent in the UK is limited here or the murder rate would rocket.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if you have children, sort them out with school shoes in the UK!
You will be raped in children's shoe shops here.

Also, if you have children, get a couple of mini fire extinguishers.
Your child is likely to be forced to wear the most over-priced uniforms available across the globe, made of the most inflammable, irritable man-made fabrics known to man.
The static electricity built up from even a side-ways glance across a school playground can result in an uncontrollable inferno, and several avoidable deaths.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

some 'big ticket' items can be much cheaper purchased online from UK / US, even after you factor in the shipping.

I bought a GPS cycle computer recently.
I saved a total of over 450 AED by buying online from the UK.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I'd agree with the patience.
> 
> Virtually everything you may want is available, if at a price. Sometimes more or less than in the UK. Comparing the prices "back Home" all the time will lead to madness.


I wouldn't do that. Was more thinking of what I should bring rather than being out there and thinking this is 50p more so should I buy it?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

stamboy said:


> I've been on here for a while and read some very informative posts and thought it would be a good idea to start a post that recommends things to bring from UK, either because they are expensive in Dubai or just unavailable.
> 
> I'm not talking large items here just stuff that you can take in a suitcase whether it be an electronic device, e.g. ipad or some food or some utensil or something
> 
> Looking at the threads Yorkshire tea bags seem to be one!


FWIW, I had to up my business wear after I moved to Dubai as Dubai is quite dressy and unfortunately, people do notice if you are wearing a poor quality suit during that business-meeting-followed-by-boozy-dinner-at-Zuma. Prices tend to be high and selection poor here. London is obviously a good place to stock up.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Simey said:


> FWIW, I had to up my business wear after I moved to Dubai as Dubai is quite dressy and unfortunately, people do notice if you are wearing a poor quality suit during that business-meeting-followed-by-boozy-dinner-at-Zuma. Prices tend to be high and selection poor here. London is obviously a good place to stock up.


x2... ironically business attire is cheaper here than in the UAE... if you need to put on anything more sophisticated than business casual, buy it before you move...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring some real Doritos man, the ones here Suuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkk.
Nooooo I just realized that yours in the uk suuuuuuckkkkk tooo you folks have only three flavours!!! Really??

How I miss the bold BBQ flavour with some brava beers!!!

Jokes aside, there is no better place to stock business attire than the US. It is dirt cheap. The tommy you pay here In the uae i buy 4 over there in outlets.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> How I miss the bold BBQ flavour with some brava beers!!!


Ill get some on my next trip out if you are buying the brava


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

imac said:


> Ill get some on my next trip out if you are buying the brava


Fat chance, I just returned from Harper gvt town. next trip back only next year.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UK made Cadburys chocolate - tastes far better than the Egyptian made Cadburys available here.
Kenco Milicano coffee - have not found that here yet!!
Business suits - as mentioned above.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> UK made Cadburys chocolate - tastes far better than the Egyptian made Cadburys available here.
> Kenco Milicano coffee - have not found that here yet!!
> Business suits - as mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Cadburys is the best IMHO, far better than that snobby Swiss or Belgian rubbish!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Cadburys is the best IMHO, far better than that snobby Swiss or Belgian rubbish!


You can't buy class


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> You can't buy class


Have to agree. Just because something is more expensive doesn't mean it's necessarily better!

No cadburys for you! ;-)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't like Cadbury's!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

As to business wear, i find i dress down here more than i did back in Scotland.
Each to his own, i suppose! and industry dependent.
one year in, and tie donned twice so far..


----------

